# Vulva Hematoma Drainage



## screed@urhcs.org (Dec 23, 2008)

I am trying to find the CPT code for the drainage of a hematoma of the vulva.  This was done on a 78 yr-old patient that had falled on something.  She was taken to the hospital and put under sedation for the procedure.  Can anyone please help?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 23, 2008)

What about 56405 and 922.4?


----------

